# FTP - Auf Win 2000 server



## Leibniz (22. Oktober 2003)

Also langsam verzweifel ich.

ich versuche es schon seit 2 Tagen jetzt ununterbrochen

Ich schaffe es nicht mich mit einem Normalen User anzumelden.( außer wenn ich annonym eingestellt habe oder Admin bin)

http://www.frank4all.com/adv_ftp_server.pdf

hat mir zwar ein wenig weiter geholfen aber so richtig verstehe ich das nicht. d.h. es  geht nicht!

Cool wär ein Tutorial mit Bildern. 

Also wenn eine mir helfen kann wär das schon echt cool.

Bis den


----------



## Leibniz (23. Oktober 2003)

*Was nicht passt*

So wenn ihr auch kein Tutorial habt... wäre es trotzdem cool wenn ihr mir irgendwie helft  

mein problem ist im moment das ich mich als admin und anonym anmelden kann nur mit ADS usern nicht!

wo noch fehler sein könnten wären einmal in der ntfs berrechtigung 

und zu zweiten bei 

ftp site -> Eigenschaften -> Berrechtigung. 

da habe ich gelesen soll bei annonym für den User "Domain\Group" eingefügt werden und "kennwort über ...(IIS) authentifizieren"

und darunter gar nichts ? -> also nur administrator

schreibt doch mal wenigstens das ihr es auch nicht wisst!  

Please Help


----------

